# Rohrkolben wird Gelb!



## Thorti (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde.

Mein Breitblatt-__ Rohrkolben wächst nicht und wird immer Gelber!
(Siehe Bild)
Er ist nur gerade mal einen Meter groß, 
2008 erreichte er noch eine Höhe von 3 Metern.
2009 noch 2,60.
auch das dreiblättrige Gewächs unten im Bild wuchert nicht wie sonnst. 
__ Schwertlilie wuchs bis vor einer Woche noch ganz gut.
__ Tausendblatt wächst nur langsam.
Die Fadenalgen hingegen wachsen von Tag zu Tag schneller, hält sich aber noch im Rahmen.

In meinem Aquarium hatte ich früher ein ähniches Problem,
einige Pflanzen wuchsen gar nicht, die anderen waren Gelb.
Nur Algen gab und gibt es keine.
Ein hochwertiger Aquarien-Dünger brachte Abhilfe.
(Kalium, Calcium, Magnesium, Eisen)
Die Pflanzen explodierten und alle neuen Blätter hatten saftiges Grün.

Mich wundert nun wie die Algen wachsen können während die Pflanzen kümmern?
Dann scheint den Pflanzen irgendwas zu fehlen was die Algen nicht brauchen?

Wer kennt sich damit aus?
Wer "Düngt" seinen Teich?
Wem geht es ähnlich?

Danke schon mal
Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Mit was füllst du denn deinen Teich? Regenwasser? Leitungswasser?
Wenn letzteres, was gibt dein Wasserwerk bezüglich der Inhaltsstoffe an?
Bei mir war da z.B. Calcium sehr stark gegenüber Magnesium vertreten, so dass ich mit Bittersalz das Verhältniss ein wenig zugunsten von Magnesium verschoben habe. 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Thorti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Hallo,

nutze Leitungswasser, dieses Jahr aber erst dreimal zum nachfüllen des verdunsteten Wassers.
vor einer Woche ~250L
vor 2 Wochen ~ 400L
und vor 4 Wochen ~300L
vorher hat der Regen ausgereicht.

Link zum Analyseblatt:
http://www.idar-oberstein.de/filead...rke/Trinkwasseranalysen_2001-2009_Oktober.pdf

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Dein Leitungswasser sieht bezüglich Magnesium/Calcium-Verhältniss gut aus (etwa 1:4), allerdings absolut gesehen recht wenig Mg.
Ohne Wasseranalyse deines Teichs kann man dann nur mutmassen. Wenn viel Leitungswasser nachgefüllt wird, gibt es die Analyse halt gratis vom Wasserwerk.
Das kann Eisenmangel sein, genauso Magnesium oder ein anderes Spurenelement. Dein Düngerversuch bestätigt das ja.
Die Algen wachsen bei Spurenelementmangel auch (fast) nur mit Phosphat.

Ich gestehe, das ich auch dünge - nicht weil es unbedingt notwendig wäre, sondern um die Pflanzen nach Neuanlage schnell auf einen optischen ansehbaren Stand zu bekommen. Das Wasser ist trotzdem glasklar, die Werte ok und Algen sind bis auf immer weniger werdende Fadenalgen kein Problem. Ich habe sogar die verpöhnte Teicherde im Teich 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Thorti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Hi,

Unser Leitungswasser wurde bis zur Inbetriebnahme der neuen Aufbereitungsanlage Mitte 09 auf rund 1,5mg/l aufphosphatiert.
Im Moment geben sie weniger hinzu und wollen bald gar kein Phosphat mehr zuführen.
Dann soll der Korrosions-schutz durch Aufhärtung mittels Kohlensäure und Kalkwasser auf ca. 3° dH erfolgen.
Unser Wasser ist also im Wandel.

Vor dem nachfüllen war der Teich relativ Algen frei.
Dann hab ich also mit dem Leitungswasser ordentlich Phosphat gedüngt?
Aber warum kümmern seit dem die Pflanzen?
Nehmen die Algen denen was weg?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*



> Dann hab ich also mit dem Leitungswasser ordentlich Phosphat gedüngt?


Leitungswasser hat oft Phosphat, daher düngt man damit auch häufig die Algen.



> Aber warum kümmern seit dem die Pflanzen?
> Nehmen die Algen denen was weg?


Ich kenne den Stoffwechsel der Algen nicht, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das die schnell wachsenden Algen beim verstoffwechseln des Phosphats auch andere Spulenelemente verbrauchen und damit - wenn diese ohnehin schon schwach vertreten waren - den Pflanzen diese entziehen.


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

hi thorsten,

lies bitte das hier vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. mit herumdoktern an einzelnen substanzen wirst du dein teich nur verwirren.

wo kaufst du deine pflanzen? vielleicht liegt es nicht unbedingt am wasser, dass deine unterwasserpflanzen eingehen? die pflanzenqqualität ist midnestens so wichtig wie die wasserqualität. hast du auch genügend schatten am teich? zu viel sonne, zu warmes wasser, ist für vielen pflanzen nicht erträglich. was hast du für einen substrat? kies allein und dann hoch nährstoffarmes wasser kann es nicht bringen. es sind viele faktoren, nicht nur das zu weiche wasser, die zum gleichgewicht des teiches beitragen.

ich kann dir nur empfehlen, lies die fachbeiträge im forum, angefangen vom teichbau, über pflanzen bis hin zu algen udn wasserwerte. dann verstehst du wie ein teich funktioniert und kannst besser beurteilen, was deinem teich fehlt. so auf geratewohl etwas in den teich kippen wird sich bitter rächen. ohne ein wenig verständnis für die struktur und aufbau eines teiches wirst du nie einen teich richtig halten können. du musst kein profi werden udn fachmann für teiche, aber die grudnlegenden sachen musst du schon verstehen. dann hast du hier auch andere fragen, als die nach dem zu weichen wassser. weil das wasser alleine macht es nicht aus, sondern ein zusammenspiel aus vielen anderen faktoren, die du auch kennen solltest.

ich kann das nur aus meiner kurzen teicherfahrung sagen, mir hat es geholfen, die fachbeiträge zu lesen udn zumindest im ansatz zu verstehen, wie mein teich funktioniert.  es gibt viele wege, die nach rom führen, deswegen suche ich jetzt für mein teich nach dem weg, der FÜR MICH der beste ist. manche entscheidungen kann dir niemand abnehmen.

ich hoffe, es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Hallo,

Ich weiß weit mehr als es vielleicht rüberkommt!
Hatte mich vor ~3 Jahren intensivst mit der Thematik beim AQ beschäftigt.

Und ich weiß das unserem Wasser in erster Linie Kalium fehlt!
Auch bei meinen Chilipflanzen waren die blätter mal gelb, 
Normaler Dünger half nicht, auch Eisen brachte nix,
erst ein Dünger mit extra viel Kalium half da weiter.

Das Wasser ist nicht unbedingt zu weich (härte korrigieren ist ein klachs)
sondern irgend ein Mineral fehlt -> Fassregel

Die Algen sind nur eine störende Nebenerscheinung des schlechten Pflanzen Wachstums.
Ich gehe davon aus das alle ursprünglich im Substrat vorhandenen Mineralien nun verbraucht sind.
Da der Rohkolben 2008 noch wucherte.

Phosphat, Stickstoff und co wird beim füttern, durch Staub usw. ständig zugeführt.
Da im Leitungswasser nur sehr wenig Kalium, Eisen und co enthalten ist wird davon beim nachfüllen
von verdunstetem Wasser weniger zugeführt als mit Algen und abgestorbenen Pflanzen entnommen wird.
Irgend wann ist also nichts mehr da.

Die Algen halten es nicht so genau mit der Fassregel, wachsen eher so mittelschnell und daher ist auch z.B. PO4 immer null.

Im Moment stehen also die Algen in Nährstoff Konkurrenz mit den Pflanzen und Gewinnen.

Ich hatte gehofft das sich vielleicht jemand findet der vielleicht einen guten "Dünger" (selbstverständlich ohne P und N) kennt.

Edit: Es reicht nicht die Ursache zu kennen ohne eine adäquate Lösung zu kennen!

Gruß


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

hast du schon mal versucht in deinem teich zu pinkeln?   wenn dir nur ein bestimmtes stoff fehlt, dann kannst du versuchen gezielt zu düngen. es gibt bestimmt für alles einen dünger. dann hast du aber in meinen augen ein freilandaquarium und keinen teich. in einem teich sollte sich irgendwann alles von selbst regulieren können (normale teichpflege mal abgesehen, die muss sein). wenn du aleso keine ursache für diesen mangel findest, ausser das wasser, dem kalium fehlt, dann musst du die konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

wenn du unbedingt düngen musst, würde ich lieber düngekegel wie für die seerosen nehmen, anstatt am wasser herumzuschrauben und ins wasser etwas zu kippen. geht aber nur gut wenn du substrat und kein kies hast. einen kleks lehm im substrat, an den wurzeln, für die schwächenden pflanzen würde vielleicht auch helfen. lehm hat auch mineralien, bestimmt auch kalium.


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Ich sag nur:

"Herr Doktor, ich habe Kopfschmerzen. Kein Problem, ziehen Sie doch einfach nächstes Jahr im Sommer wärmere Socken an, 
dann gehen die Kopfschmerzen bestimmt irgendwann weg."
(Ist sooo Geil Axel)

Mein Testset zeigt bei Eisen, NO3, NO4 und PO4 nix an. mehr Stoffe misst es nicht.

Düngekugeln im durchströmten Kiesfilter?? Is klar ne?
Außerdem sind dünge kugeln ja eher dazu da nur denen Pflanzen die es brauchen *N*, *P* und K zuzuführen!
Und soll ich die Wunder-Düngekugeln wie Weihnachtskugeln an die submersen Pflanzen hängen?

Kalium wird VERBRAUCHT! Ich kann doch nicht jedes Jahr das Substrat wechseln!

Wenn es bei anderen ausreichen im Leitungswasser vorhanden ist, und die dann nachfüllen,
dann drehen die deiner Meinung nach wohl auch an den Wasserwerten??
Und noch schlimmer, auch Wasser ist eine chemische Substanz - Schmeißen die dann Chemie in den Teich??


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

ich kann dir auch nicht weiter helfen, thorti. sorry. ich verlasse mich nicht so sehr auf die teste, als auf mein gesunder menschenverstand und auf das, was ich als wissen über das thema versuche aufzusammeln.

jetzt, wo du keine fische mehr hast, kannst du dein vlies gegen einen vernünftigen susbtrat austauschen? mit einem vernünftigen substrat und bepflanzung musst du weder das wasser, noch das substrat jedes jahr wechseln? 

wie gesagt, gegen kopfschmerzen hilft keine shcmerztablette, wenn man nebenbei noch raucht, trinkt und zu wenig schlaf bekommt. ich bin aber sehr gespannt, wie sich dein teich mit dem söll entwickeln wird. vielleicht wird alles gut und du hast referenzen für andere kleinteich-besitzer, die ähnliche probleme haben wie du.


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Formulieren wir das mal anders:
Reduzieren wir die Fassregel auf 3 Dinge und Tauschen Pflanze gegen Mensch.

Da wo du wohnst gibt es Luft, Essen, und Wasser - Man lebt.
Hier gibt's auch Luft und Essen aber nur ganz ganz wenig Wasser - Man verdurstet langsam.

Da könnte man sagen, es wäre ja Wasser dagewesen, warum ist er denn Verdurstet?
Man stelle sich vor, der Mensch Verbraucht Wasser - es verlässt unseren Körper auf verschiedene Wege.

Auch im Teich gehen manche Stoffe verloren, sei es durch ausdünnen der Pflanzen,
durch abfischen von Algen oder Abgestorbenen Pflanzen Resten.

Bei- einigen Leuten ist es für Jahre ausreichend im Substrat vorhanden.
Andere führen diese Stoffe die nun mal verbraucht werden mit dem Nachfüllwasser zu.
Was macht der bei dem diese Stoffe nicht im Nachfüllwasser vorhanden sind?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## heiko_243 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*



> Ich hatte gehofft das sich vielleicht jemand findet der vielleicht einen guten "Dünger" (selbstverständlich ohne P und N) kennt.


z.B. Dennerle Seerosen Düngekugeln. Ohne N und P, aber nicht ganz billig.
http://dennerle.com/de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=114&Itemid=158


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wird Gelb!*

Hallo,

in einem anderen Beitrag habe ich schon mal geschrieben, dass ich seit einigen Wochen Fetrilon einsetze um den Eisengehalt des Wassers zu erhöhen. Langzeiterfahrungen habe ich allerdings nicht. Bisher wachsen meine Pflanzen gut und gelbe Blätter hatte ich seither nicht mehr.

Man muss aber den Fe wert immer kontrollieren und ggf. wieder nachdüngen. Bei einem kleinen Teich ist das kein so großer Kostenfaktor.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen und gehe recht vorsichtig an die Sache heran.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

